# Mr.A454, invisible.ink and creativeinchaos meetup



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

good stuff. beautiful. i love seeing this.  
can i come next time!??


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah anytime get down here in illinois


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Iceland's a bit far for me to travel :?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Those pictures are so good. Totally made my night seeing them. I'm glad you all got the chance to meet eachother.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Best day ever.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Iceland's a bit far for me to travel :?


lol


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

It really was a great day. This forum and the people in it are a godsend.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

yay for dp meetups


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it's cool that people are meeting up from the forum. Lets form an army :!: :twisted:


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

I call archer!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Put me on the front lines.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's what I like to hear men. Prepare for battle. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

you guys meeting up again any time soon?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You have my sword.


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> you guys meeting up again any time soon?


I hope so. We haven't planned anything as of yet, but we live so close to each other it'd be a shame not to see them more often.


----------



## Nidis (Jan 15, 2009)

Inzom said:


> You have my sword.


AND MY AXE.

No srsly, someone pay for me to move to America and meet you guys. Australia lacks.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

we need to find a sponsor and all move to an island


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> we need to find a sponsor and all move to an island


Tsk tsk, Kenny. Have you forgotten about the heist already? :lol:


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

what i like is how amost ever topic get turns into an whole new convo
i love you guys

oh and I as well would like to be an archer and if we're talkin about the island.....My main job will be the love maker..but ill also hunt for food for the dp colony


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

Haha, I can't call love maker on the island, cause well, that would be grose.

I'm not a big hunter, but I am a mean gatherer. I can also cook pretty well. (See tummy for evidence)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Danielle I haven't forgotten about the heist, but how are all of us going to get to the island since a lot of us are broke? Maybe someone knows how to fly planes.....or we need to plan another heist? :wink:

Ok this is great....

We've already got an army forming incase anyone tries to invade our island.

So far I've got: 
*Owen as an archer
*Jesse on the front lines
*Chris with a sword
*Nidis with an axe 
*Michael as an archer
*I'll fight with Jesse on the front

///*\\\ anybody else ?

We've also got:

*Danielle planning the heist (sorry everyone this is top secret classified information that cannot be released until the day the heist is complete) - but not to worry, it should help us find the cure to DPD. 
*Michael doing some love making (wait a sec....you can't have everyone!) and also hunting
*Owen gathering and cooking
*Me fishing

something is definitely missing....JINJA!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Nidis said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > You have my sword.
> ...


None of you are having my sword..but you know I would defend you all with my life, can I join this army please?

Seriously Nidas, I would swop with you any day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Danielle I haven't forgotten about the heist, but how are all of us going to get to the island since a lot of us are broke? Maybe someone knows how to fly planes.....or we need to plan another heist? :wink:
> 
> Ok this is great....
> 
> ...


*What is missing is the ultimate warrior..........The Doughnut King!!*


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oo oo yeah! i wanna be something!


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

peachy you can be the girl with the coconut bikini hoola dancing all the time...just to keep everyones spirits up. that is if you dont want to be on the front line.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hmm no. i want to be on front line and side lines. and i'll dance but not in coconut bikini. 
just not my style if you know what i mean.


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

oh yeah. I totally get it. if we can't find anyone for the coconuts im sure kenny would do it. :|


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've already a warrior, a fisherman, and a master thief so I'm kind of booked....
Lynsey of course  What do you want to do?
Greg are _you_ the Donut King? All these donut pictures are making me seriously want some donuts. 

Jinja way to join the front lines!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Lynsey of course  What do you want to do?


I dunno what ya reckon?

AND what is going on in the world with dough nuts! I swear it, I dreamt of dough nuts the other night so bad that I had to go and buy some the next day! Seriously, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Well.....it looks as though we have a contender for the tittle of doughnut king 8)

I'll be the guy who just shouts shit out....just random shit to through the other side off balance.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Well.....it looks as though we have a contender for the tittle of doughnut king 8)
> 
> I'll be the guy who just shouts shit out....just random shit to through the other side off balance.


The position for village idiot is still open. :lol: Sorry, couldn't resist. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll be the mediator or referee Kenny, I never take sides, not ever. It's the only way to win.

I will teach you all how to meditate so you can win any fight with your mind.

Mostly I just want to protect you all, use me as a human shield.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Spirit said:


> I'll be the mediator or referee Kenny, I never take sides, not ever. It's the only way to win.
> 
> I will teach you all how to meditate so you can win any fight with your mind.
> 
> Mostly I just want to protect you all, use me a human shield.


Can you teach me telekenesis to improve my bowling skills? :lol: Mike might need it, too. But not Owen the "everything I do, I do awesomely" guy. lmao :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> Im still the same person said:
> 
> 
> > Well.....it looks as though we have a contender for the tittle of doughnut king 8)
> ...


I'll pay that :lol: ...do you think I have the necessary skills though :shock:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > Im still the same person said:
> ...


Greg, I can say with complete sincerity that I think you are the best man for the job.  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Why thank you, it's an honour :mrgreen:

PS: have a doughnut on me


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Why thank you, it's an honour :mrgreen:
> 
> PS: have a doughnut on me


Thanks for the offer but I detest donuts. I will take that bubblegum sitting on that donut, though. lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Mostly I just want to protect you all, use me as a human shield.


I knew you wanted to be at the frontlines


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Why thank you, it's an honour :mrgreen:
> 
> PS: have a doughnut on me


I'll have a donut. After seeing the other pic you posted and the previous one in this thread I almost went out just to get a donut, no joke. They look so friggin good.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

what would be the best birthday present ever would be to have a party with all of you in real life!
i'd probably piss myself with excitement.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Jinelle, I want to meet you!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

okay lets make it happen


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

We totally should. Aren't a bunch of you guys meeting up in Chicago in March or something? I'm only an hour from there.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

that would be an awesome present jinelle 

what is it about chicago and dp'd meet ups? seems to be the place. i think i need to get a place there.


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

invisible.ink said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be the mediator or referee Kenny, I never take sides, not ever. It's the only way to win.
> ...


There is no charge for awesomeness. Someone say doughnuts?


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah chicago is one awesome town. I really want to meet all of you guys. based on the otherday I can't imagin how crazy awesome it would be.

ps. ken im movin to downtown next winter and am lookin for a roomie....eh jus somthin to think about


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

I discoverd our Island guys we are saved!!!!


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

HAHA, is that you're love makin hut in the back there?


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

*your


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

OHH YEAAAAH


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

hey owen..I just saw we joined this forum the same day. wooaaah doesnt that blow your mind


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

I dunno why but mine says I joined a day before you, but straaaange!


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

I mean a day after.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh yeah? Well, I joined two years before both of you so there. 8) lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr.A454 said:


> ps. ken im movin to downtown next winter and am lookin for a roomie....eh jus somthin to think about


definitely something to think about


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr.A454 said:


> I discoverd our Island guys we are saved!!!!


Did you paint it?!?!


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

ha yeah usin windows paint


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love using the paint programs


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Nidis said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > You have my sword.
> ...


Someone understood the LOTR reference, yay.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Inzom said:


> Nidis said:
> 
> 
> > Inzom said:
> ...


I love LotR. Weeeee!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Nidis said:
> 
> 
> > Inzom said:
> ...


I saw the reference. :wink:

I was going to give my axe, but someone already did.


----------

